# Jebao WP25



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just received my order of some Jebao WP25's and here are some of my pics with a relative size comparison




























These babies push a LOT of water for how small they are and with a controller as well. This is at its max settings.

I will be getting a few skids for my auctions and if you want one, let me know.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

how's the noise level when you have it on max?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be grabbing one tonight. Hopefully one wp-25 is enough to replace 5 on my 55G.


----------



## HapsCorals (Feb 7, 2013)

what are the prices on these babies?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Got them last night. Perfect timing as I am rescaping my 55G. Removed most of my live rocks into a standby tub except for those who have GSP and zoas.

Had to attached a paper coaster on the outside magnet as it's pretty strong, can't afford to break the glass. For a Chinese product, the instructions are very well written.

Mine's setup on W1, 40% speed. If I set speed to 100%, waves are pretty high that water starts to spill on the floor. Haven't tested the feeding mode and the light sensor feature.

Overall, I'm quite happy with it. As for longevity, time will tell. I will make it a habit to clean submerged parts monthly.


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

I am interested with one. How much?


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

newflavor said:


> I am interested with one. How much?


They are $70.00 but if you can get in on a group buy they are cheaper.
I have one in my 65Gal and it works great!

http://www.fish-street.com/jebao_wp-25_8000l_wave_maker?category_id=35


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you know any group buy right now?


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

I dont know of any going on currently. The price only goes down about $5 - $10 from what I've seen in a group buy.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

fishstreet had $6 off a couple of weeks ago if you pre-ordered while it was out of stock, might come up again if it sells out


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

You can pre order on my site krakensreef.com if you are looking for one!


----------

